# nHancer Support & Feedback



## Grestorn (18. November 2007)

In diesem Thread könnt Ihr alle Fragen, Vorschläge und sonstigen Kommentare zu 

*nHancer - the Advanced nVidia Control Utility*

abgeben.

Ich bin der Autor von dem Werkzeug und bei mir ist damit jede Kritik hier genau richtig platziert... 

Die aktuelle Version wie auch alle Infos zu dem Tool findet Ihr auf der Webseite: 

www.nhancer.com


----------



## jetztaber (18. November 2007)

Na dann aber ein besonders herzliches Willkommen!

Leute das ist es was ich eine Riesenchance nenne. Nutzt sie mit Verstand.


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. November 2007)

Auch von mir 

Und gleich Kritik:
Die Verknüpfungserstellung im Startmenü vom Installer ist nicht sonderlich gut gelöst, da wär z.B. ein 'don't' Haken wünschenswert oder die Möglichkeit das ganze besser zu verschachteln (z.B. Tools/nhancer)


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (18. November 2007)

Welcome, Grestorn! 

Wir hatten ja Kontakt wegen der Crysis64.exe. Wäre natürlich klasse, Du könntest das so im nHancer integrieren, dass die FOrceware das nicht wieder überschreibt.

Eine konstruktive Kritik hätte ich auch gleich anzubringen: Und zwar habe ich aus Versehen ein Nvidia-Profil dupliziert. Jetzt kann man das aber nicht mehr löschen. Was tun? nHancer deinstallieren? Treiber neu installieren?

Grüße, Thilo


----------



## Olstyle (18. November 2007)

Zuerst einmal ein großes von mir für das Tool. Für mich ist es bis heute das einzige was ich seit meinem Umstieg von Nvidia vermisse.

Abgesehen von dem unrealistischen und eigennützigen dem Wunsch nach einem "aHancer" habe ich auch eigentlich nie Kritikpunkte gefunden.

Was noch denkbar währe sind zuweißbare OC-Profile im Zusammenspiel mit Coolbits aber das geht wohl über den eigentlichen Zweck des Tools hinaus.


----------



## INU.ID (18. November 2007)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Zuerst einmal ein großes von mir für das Tool. Für mich ist es bis heute das einzige was ich seit meinem Umstieg von Nvidia vermisse.






> Abgesehen von dem unrealistischen und eigennützigen dem Wunsch nach einem "aHancer"


Joa, das wär ma was...


----------



## Grestorn (18. November 2007)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Die Verknüpfungserstellung im Startmenü vom Installer ist nicht sonderlich gut gelöst, da wär z.B. ein 'don't' Haken wünschenswert oder die Möglichkeit das ganze besser zu verschachteln (z.B. Tools/nhancer)


 
Mit "Don't" Haken meinst Du eine Option, dass gar kein Startmenü erzeugt wird? Das kann ich schon machen, hab aber absichtlich davon abgesehen. Denn wenn kein Startmenü da ist, dann fehlen auch die Links zur Webseite, zum Handbuch und Uninstaller.

Klar, der Experte findet all das. Aber wenn ein nicht-Experte alle Haken wegmacht, findet er gar keine Möglichkeit mehr, das Programm zu starten...

Den Pfad zur Verknüpfung kannst Du aber eingeben. Einfach das Feld manuell editieren, eben z.B. indem Du "Tool/" davorschreibst. Mach ich auch immer ...


----------



## Grestorn (18. November 2007)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Welcome, Grestorn!


 
Man fühlt sich gleich wohl hier 



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Wir hatten ja Kontakt wegen der Crysis64.exe. Wäre natürlich klasse, Du könntest das so im nHancer integrieren, dass die FOrceware das nicht wieder überschreibt.


Ja, das ist eine Kleinigkeit. Kommt in der nächsten Version.



PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Eine konstruktive Kritik hätte ich auch gleich anzubringen: Und zwar habe ich aus Versehen ein Nvidia-Profil dupliziert. Jetzt kann man das aber nicht mehr löschen. Was tun? nHancer deinstallieren? Treiber neu installieren?


Derzeit ist das der einfachste Weg, ja. Alternativ kannst Du die nvapps.xml aus dem Treiberinstallationsverzeichnis entpacken und nach c:\windows\system32 und nach c:\program data\nvidia kopieren. 

Zum Auspacken musst Du mit der Kommandokonsole in das richtige Verzeichnis wechseln und das Kommando: 

*expand nvapps.xm_ nvapps.xml* 

verwenden. 

Leider hat nVidia das Profil-Handling wirklich verkompliziert mit den dummen Predefined Profiles und der Checksumme darauf. 

Die 2.3.2 kann damit zwar umgehen und stellt sicher, dass die Checksumme immer ok bleibt. Aber wirklich elegent ist anders. 

Ich hab mir einiges an Gedanken zu dem Thema gemacht und werde das auch alles einbauen in die nächste Version. Dadurch wird das wieder rund funktionieren. Aber bis dahin muss ich Euch leider noch um etwas Geduld bitten...


----------



## Grestorn (18. November 2007)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Abgesehen von dem unrealistischen und eigennützigen dem Wunsch nach einem "aHancer" habe ich auch eigentlich nie Kritikpunkte gefunden.


 
Danke, das freut mich. 

Ich würde übrigens gerne auch ein "aHancer" schreiben  Aber dazu müsste ATI erst mal automatisch aktivierende Profile offen legen. Intern haben die so was ja, aber eben nicht nach außen offengelegt. 



Olstyle schrieb:


> Was noch denkbar währe sind zuweißbare OC-Profile im Zusammenspiel mit Coolbits aber das geht wohl über den eigentlichen Zweck des Tools hinaus.


OC und Fansteuerung lasse ich mir immer wieder durch den Kopf gehen. Dazu müsste ich aber die API von nVidia reverse engineeren, sprich herausfinden wie die API einzusetzen ist. Schließlich ist das ja von nVidia nicht dokumentiert, und sonderlich freigebig sind die mit solchen Infos auch nicht. 

Das Problem ist, dass das nicht so einfach ist, speziell wenn man jetzt nicht der erfahrene Reverse-Engineer ist (und der bin ich nicht). 

Leute wie Alexey Nicolaychuk aka "Unwinder", der Autor von RivaTuner ist in dieser Hinsicht unschlagbar. Ich habe viel Respekt vor dem Mann. Und letztlich will ich RT auch keine Konkurenz machen, das Tool kann und will ich in dem was es tut eh nicht schlagen.


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. November 2007)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Mit "Don't" Haken meinst Du eine Option, dass gar kein Startmenü erzeugt wird?


Yep, das meint ich, kannst ja a bisserl 'verstecken' und Redundant machen inkl Warnung.



Grestorn schrieb:


> Den Pfad zur Verknüpfung kannst Du aber eingeben. Einfach das Feld manuell editieren, eben z.B. indem Du "Tool/" davorschreibst. Mach ich auch immer ...



Ahjo, sollt man vielleicht auch irgendwo schreiben, damit man dieses Feature findet


----------



## Blizzard (18. November 2007)

Womit schreibst du das Tool?
Und wieviele Zeilen Code sind das inzwischen?

Fände nen aHancer auch super, aber das liegt ja leider an ATI
Nervt mich jedesmal wenn ich AA/AF für Crysis umstellen darf


----------



## der8auer (18. November 2007)

Nicht das ich kein Englisch könnte aber bei "Aufwertungen" werden ja alle AA Modi gut auf deutsch erklärt. Nur wenn man auf SLi-AA klickt steht die Erklärung auf Englisch da. Könnte man vielleicht auch noch ändern 
Ansonsten ist das Tool einfach nur spitze


----------



## Grestorn (19. November 2007)

Blizzard schrieb:


> Womit schreibst du das Tool?



Visual Studio 2005 / C#



Blizzard schrieb:


> Und wieviele Zeilen Code sind das inzwischen?


Einige, genau kann ich Dir das momentan nicht sagen (da ich nicht zu hause bin).


----------



## Grestorn (19. November 2007)

der8auer schrieb:


> Nicht das ich kein Englisch könnte aber bei "Aufwertungen" werden ja alle AA Modi gut auf deutsch erklärt. Nur wenn man auf SLi-AA klickt steht die Erklärung auf Englisch da. Könnte man vielleicht auch noch ändern
> Ansonsten ist das Tool einfach nur spitze



Woops. Das war mir gar nicht bewusst... :o

Danke für die Info!


----------



## PCGH_Thilo (19. November 2007)

Hatte heute leider das Problem, dass ich nHancer nicht mehr sauber closen kann unter Vista x64. Sobald man schließen will, kommt "nHancer funktioniert nicht mehr". Hatte den Autostart aktiviert.


----------



## Grestorn (19. November 2007)

PCGH_Thilo schrieb:


> Hatte heute leider das Problem, dass ich nHancer nicht mehr sauber closen kann unter Vista x64. Sobald man schließen will, kommt "nHancer funktioniert nicht mehr". Hatte den Autostart aktiviert.


 
Jo, bekannter Bug. Beim Beenden wird dummerweise ein Timer nicht geschlossen, und wenn der dann kurz nach dem Schließen nochmal feuert... boom. 

Hat aber sonst keine negativen Konsequenzen. Und ist natürlich in der nächsten Version Geschichte.


----------



## Vippis (19. November 2007)

Hallo,

ich habe ein lästiges Problem mit nHancer 2.3.2.

Naja das Problem heißt im Großen und Ganzen Windows Vista, irgendwie will es auf diesem System nicht richtig rund laufen. Mein Bruder hat beinahe die gleiche Hardware, gleiche Software und gleiche Übertaktung der Hardware (Abit AB9 QuadtGT statt mein ASUS Commando), bei ihm läuft alles super.

Also wenn ich nHancer starten will bekomme ich meistens die angehängte Fehlermeldung. Forceware 169.09 ist installiert und funktioniert einwandfrei.

Das merkwürdige ist, dass ich bei ca. jedem 3. Reboot nHancer starten und nutzen kann, bei allen anderen aber nicht. 

Das Problem liegt aber an Vista, denke ich, z.B. startet der Dienst für WLAN und Firewall, Defender usw. auch nicht zuverlässig (ich muss dann den Dienst für WLAN immer manuell starten wenn ich ins Internet will). Habe diesbezüglich schon MS Support kontaktiert, aber die Affen können sich auch keinen Reim drauf bilden.

Der nHancer Support Dienst startet aber immer fehlerfrei.


Mein System:

Intel Core2 Duo E6600 @ 3,6GHz
ASUS Commando BIOS 1506
2x1GB G.Skill DDR2 @ 1000 Mhz CL5-5-5-15
Gigabyte Geforce 8800 GTX (BIOS-Clocks: 650-1620-1044)
Windows Vista Business (alle Updates bis heute)


----------



## Grestorn (20. November 2007)

Vippis schrieb:


> ich habe ein lästiges Problem mit nHancer 2.3.2.



Diese Fehlermeldung ist in der Tat Supermerkwürdig. 

Vorallem wenn sie nicht immer auftritt. Hast Du mehrere Grafikkarten im System? Oder einen On-Board Grafikchip?

Hast Du mehrere Monitore am Rechner oder ist der Monitor evtl. beim Einschalten des Rechners nicht eingeschaltet? Wenn ja, dann prüf mal ob der Fehler nicht mehr auftritt, wenn der Monitor vorher eingeschaltet wird.

Benutzt Du eine Remote Desktop Software wie VNC oder UltraVNC?


----------



## Vippis (20. November 2007)

Grestorn schrieb:


> Diese Fehlermeldung ist in der Tat Supermerkwürdig.
> 
> Vorallem wenn sie nicht immer auftritt. Hast Du mehrere Grafikkarten im System? Oder einen On-Board Grafikchip?
> 
> ...



Hallo Grestorn,

danke für deine Antwort.

Nein ich habe kein SLI und auch nicht mehrere Monitore. Meine Grafikkarte ist wie erwähnt eine Geforce 8800 GTX.

Mein Monitor ist ein Samsung Syncmaster 245B. Er ist auch immer beim Hochfahren eingeschaltet.

Ich benutze auch keine Remote Desktop Software.


Hast du denn eine Idee woran es vielleicht liegen könnte ?


----------



## Grestorn (20. November 2007)

Vippis schrieb:


> Hast du denn eine Idee woran es vielleicht liegen könnte ?


 
Puh, das waren alle Ideen, die ich hatte... Jetzt fällt mir nichts mehr ein.

Ich würde an Deiner Stelle das System komplett sichern (z.B. mit TrueImage) und dann komplett neu installieren (nach Neuformatierung). Irgendwas hat das System anscheindend gewaltig beeinträchtigt. Falls die Neuinstallation nichts bringt, dann hast Du ein Hardwareproblem (und durch das Backup auch nichts verloren). 

Geht dann alles, dann hast Du zwar einiges an Arbeit vor Dir, aber wenigstens wieder ein sauberes System. Regelmäßige Sicherungen empfehlen sich aber auch dann...

Das sage ich vorallem wegen all den Problemen die Dein System sonst noch so zu haben scheint und die allesamt sehr ungewöhnlich sind. 

Sorry, dass ich Dir nicht mehr helfen kann...


----------



## alucard856 (5. Januar 2008)

Hi Grestorn,

ich habe 2 Fragen.

1. Ich bin auf einen Download Link der NHancer Version 2.4.0 Beta2 gestoßen und wollte mal nachfragen welche Veränderungen, gegenüber der Version 2.3.2, geschehen sind?

2. Ich würde dir gerne eine kleine Spende geben, nur habe ich kein PayPal und möchte dies auch nicht nutzen. Gibt es acuh andere Möglichkeiten dir eine Spende zukommen zulassen?

Gruß alucard


----------



## kmf (5. Januar 2008)

alucard856 schrieb:


> ... Ich bin auf einen Download Link der NHancer Version 2.4.0 Beta2 gestoßen ...


Danke, dass wir alle so fix informiert wurden.  Link


----------



## Grestorn (6. Januar 2008)

Die Version war noch gar nicht für die Betatester freigegeben. Da hat wohl jemand einfach mal die URL ausprobiert. 

Ein aktualisiertes(!) Build liegt jetzt auf dem Server: 

32 www.nhancer.com/downloads/nHancer32_2.4.0_2_Setup.exe
64 www.nhancer.com/downloads/nHancer64_2.4.0_2_Setup.exe

Die wichtigste Neuerung ist dass nHancer nun wieder optional auch ohne Service arbeitet - dann allerdings nur mit Adminrechten.

Alles weitere steht wie immer im Readme file.


----------



## der8auer (6. Januar 2008)

Ich weiß, ich habe das schon mal erwähnt aber die Sprache bei der SLI-AA Erklärung ist immer noch auf Englisch 

mfg


----------



## Grestorn (7. Januar 2008)

der8auer schrieb:


> Ich weiß, ich habe das schon mal erwähnt aber die Sprache bei der SLI-AA Erklärung ist immer noch auf Englisch
> 
> mfg


 
Danke nochmal für den Hinweis. Jetzt habe ich die Texte endgültig nachgetragen.


----------



## kmf (28. Januar 2008)

Hier gibts die beta 3: http://www.computerbase.de/downloads/software/systemprogramme/grafikkarten/nhancer/




/edit

Grestorn hat ja jetzt was besseres zu tun als sich hier blicken zu lassen und seine Neuigkeiten feilzubieten ... 

Jedenfalls es gibt eine neue Beta seines Tools.

http://forum.nhancer.com/showthread.php?t=270


----------



## flashempire (27. April 2008)

ich weiß net ob es passt aber ich habe nen eigenen thread aufgemacht, da es auch um dxtweaker geht und allgemein um tearing:http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/tools-und-anwendungen/15704-vsync-tripple-buffer-mit-nhancer-und-oder-dxtweaker.html


----------



## Grestorn (28. April 2008)

Neue Beta ist raus! 

nHancer | 3DCenter.org

oder

Neueste nHancer Beta-Version: 2.4.0 Beta 7 - nHancer Support Forum


----------



## kmf (4. September 2008)

Aktuelle Version 2.4.2  auf der nHancer Homepage vom 17.08.08


----------



## schub97 (10. Februar 2009)

hier die aller neuste,dies ja auch scho hier gibt:nHancer - Advanced Control Panel for nVidia Cards


----------



## schub97 (2. März 2009)

könntest du zu den vordefinierten profile noch profile für folgende spiele:international tennis pro,summer athletics und alle spiele der csi reihe hinzufügen?


danke,schub97


----------



## hills (15. März 2009)

Hi
Hab seid dem ich die neuste Version drauf habe das Problem das beim Neustart des PC das Icon neben der Uhr nicht vorhanden ist.
Ich muss immer erst per Takstmanager den Nhancer abschiessen und diesen dan neu starten damit ich das Icon habe.
Kannst du mir sagen was ich eventuell Falsch eingestellt habe oder so?


----------



## Grestorn (16. März 2009)

hills schrieb:


> Hi
> Hab seid dem ich die neuste Version drauf habe das Problem das beim Neustart des PC das Icon neben der Uhr nicht vorhanden ist.
> Ich muss immer erst per Takstmanager den Nhancer abschiessen und diesen dan neu starten damit ich das Icon habe.
> Kannst du mir sagen was ich eventuell Falsch eingestellt habe oder so?


 
Wird bei den Icons ein Weißer Pfeil nach links in blauem Kreis angezeigt? Wenn ja, dann drück den mal. XP versteckt per Standard Icons im Traybar und dieser Pfeil deckt alle Icons auf.


----------



## hills (16. März 2009)

Jo hab ich schon versucht da ist nichts zu sehen. auch unter Eigenschaften von Takstleiste wo mann einstellen kann was angezeigt werden soll oder nicht, ist beim nhancer immer einblenden gewählt.


----------



## Railroadfighter (12. April 2009)

Hi, ich hab heute auch mal den Nhancer (2.4.5) ausprobiert, bei mir startet es jedoch nicht. Es kommt kurz das Logo und dann kommt folgende Fehlermeldung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sobald ich auf OK klicke kommt diese Meldung:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich benutze eine Geforce 9600GT mit dem 185.66 Beta-Treiber, mein OS ist Vista Home Premium x64 mit SP1.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## schub97 (13. April 2009)

Gott sei nicht dank!Ich bin nciht der einzigste mit dem Problem!
Hab ne Geforce 9300 GE mit dem treiber 185.68 und vista home basic 32bit mit SP2 beta

Aber momentmal,oh ich bekomm nur die erste meldung von railroads und dann startet nhancer normal.Kann uns jemand aber vorallem railraos helfen?


----------



## Railroadfighter (13. April 2009)

Seltsam, heute konnte ich ihn starten (es kam nur die erste Meldung und ging dann), jedoch wenn ich im Fenster dann irgendwo hinklicke kommt wieder die Meldung und der Nhancer stürtzt ab und lässt sich nicht mehr starten. Nach einem neustart wieder dasselbe. Ich probier heute mal den RC vom SP2.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## Grestorn (14. April 2009)

nHancer 2.4.5 läuft nicht korrekt mit den 185er Treibern, da nVidia da zu viel geändert hat.

Ich habe aber bereits eine laufende Version auf meinem Rechner, die aber noch nicht ganz fertig ist. Ich werde die Tage eine Beta Version im nHancer Forum (nHancer Support Forum - Powered by vBulletin) verfügbar machen, also schaut einfach mal öfter da vorbei.


----------



## schub97 (14. April 2009)

gut.das weiß ich jetzt bescheid.Gibts auch irgendwie nen nhancer-newsletter?


----------



## Railroadfighter (14. April 2009)

Ok danke für die Hilfe.

grüße, Railroads


----------



## CrashStyle (15. April 2009)

*AW: nhancer v2.5 Beta*

Bei mir sieht das so aus! War schon eingestellt AA/AF aber irgendwie nix passiert.


----------



## kmf (15. April 2009)

Neue Beta-Version des nHancers verfügbar. Die arbeitet auch mit den 185er Treibern zusammen.


----------



## CrashStyle (16. April 2009)

Kan mir keiner helfen?


----------



## Grestorn (17. April 2009)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Kan mir keiner helfen?


 

Ich hab leider kein CoD, aber so weit ich weiß muss man wenn dann das AA im Spiel einstellen (wenn das überhaupt geht) und dann über nHancer einen anderen (besseren) Modus auswählen. Dabei darauf achten, dass "AA Einstellung des Spiels aufwerten" ausgewählt bleibt. 

Wenn das Spiel selbst kein AA kennt, dann ist mir momentan keine Möglichkeit bekannt.


----------



## kmf (27. April 2009)

nHancer 2.5.1 ist jetzt draußen. 


			
				Grestorn@3DCF schrieb:
			
		

> Hier eine kurze Übersicht über alle Änderungen seit der letzten 2.4er Version:
> 
> Kompatibel mit GeForce 182 und 185 Treibern
> Voll kompatibel mit Windows 7
> ...


----------



## kmf (21. August 2009)

Irgendwie seh ich mich dazu auserkoren diesen Thread auf Stand zu halten. 

Also Leute, Grestorn hat sich mal wieder richtig viel Arbeit gemacht und die Inkompatibilität zum Display Treiber 190.56 beseitigt.

Hier kann man sich die vorläufige Beta runterladen.

Viel Spaß.


----------



## Grestorn (22. August 2009)

kmf schrieb:


> Irgendwie seh ich mich dazu auserkoren diesen Thread auf Stand zu halten.
> 
> Also Leute, Grestorn hat sich mal wieder richtig viel Arbeit gemacht und die Inkompatibilität zum Display Treiber 190.56 beseitigt.
> 
> ...


 
Dann sag ich mal danke für's aktualisieren! 

Die Beta ist, wie der Name sagt, noch nicht offiziell. Ich hoffe, ich komme bis nächstes Wochenende dazu, eine Finale Version zu machen.


----------



## CrashStyle (24. August 2009)

Wollte diesen grad installieren und bekomme die Meldung!? Hilfe

Habe 3870X2.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kmf (26. August 2009)

CrashStyle schrieb:


> Wollte diesen grad installieren und bekomme die Meldung!? Hilfe
> 
> Habe 3870X2.
> 
> ...


Selbst schuld!


----------



## CrashStyle (27. August 2009)

Schaut euch mal das an hab ich mit dem neuen nHancer gemacht!

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/call-duty/67135-call-duty-4-modern-warfare-bilderthread.html


----------



## hills (7. September 2009)

Hi
Ich habe auf einmal keine Profile mehr im anhancer drine selbst eine neuinstallation vom nhancer brachte keinen besserung was kann ich noch machen?


----------



## kmf (8. September 2009)

Du weißt welche Treiberversion du installiert hast?

Dann öffne den nHancer und klicke oben auf _Profile_. Dann auf _Original Treiber-Profile restaurieren ... _und wähle im aufklappenden Fenster das Profil, welches die Nr. deines aktuellen Treiber trägt aus. Sollte eigentlich das letzte im Verzeichnis sein.


----------



## hills (8. September 2009)

Ja habe den aktuellste Nvidia Treiber drauf, und hab auch das schon versaucht leider bringt mir das auch nichts.

Ich benutze Windows7 und die Aktuellste Nhancer Beta die ich finden konnte.


----------



## kmf (8. September 2009)

hills schrieb:


> Ja habe den aktuellste Nvidia Treiber drauf, und hab auch das schon versaucht leider bringt mir das auch nichts.
> 
> Ich benutze Windows7 und die Aktuellste Nhancer Beta die ich finden konnte.


Poste das mal direkt im nHancer-Forum.


----------



## hills (8. September 2009)

Ich dachte das geht hier auch? Will mich da jetrzt nicht auch noch wieder anmelden müssen, hab ja bald keinen überblick mehr wo ich schon überall angemeldet bin.


----------



## kmf (5. Oktober 2009)

Neuer nHancer verfügbar.

Ich verlinke jetzt mal extra nicht direkt zu Grestorns Forum sondern zu einem hübsch gemachten Posting hier im Forum. 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/user-news/71840-nhancer-version-2-5-6-verfuegbar.html#post1161223


----------



## DA-Beginner (19. September 2010)

Servus

Ich hoffe der Thread ist noch aktuell.

Habe gestern meinen Treiber von 196.34 auf 258.96 upgedatet und bekam bei Insurgency beinahe Augenkrebs. 16S wie mit dem "alten" Treiber funktionierte nicht.
Funktioniert nhancer 2.5.9. mit dem Treiber noch nicht?

mfg


----------



## Monocus (19. September 2010)

nHancer funktioniert momentan nicht mit Treiberversionen nach 197.45.
Kann auch noch ein wenig dauern, bis sich das ändert


----------



## DA-Beginner (20. September 2010)

Danke für die rasche Antwort.

Macht ja nix, bleibt der alte Treiber halt drauf. 

Ansonsten Top Tool . 

BF 2 mit 16S sieht einfach nur geil aus.


----------



## Mr.Anders0n (1. Dezember 2010)

nhancer scheint wohl ziemlich tot zu sein. In den neueren Treibern wurde viel an der grundlegenden Struktur verändert, daher muss das Tool mehr oder weniger komplett neu geschrieben werden. Das ist sehr viel Arbeit, die Grestorn wohl nicht erledigen wird, da er privat sehr viel zu tun hat. Es hat seit einem halben Jahr kein Lebenszeichen des Projekts gegeben. Noch nicht einmal die Download-Seite wurde mit dem Hinweis versehen, dass nhancer mit den aktuellen Treibern nicht mehr läuft, obwohl der Grestorn das -wie gesagt- schon vor über einem halben Jahr tun wollte.

Meiner Meinung nach kommt da nicht mehr viel und nhancer ist mehr oder weniger definitiv tot. Sehr schade.


----------

